# Shed - tip of tail



## K5ander5 (Aug 13, 2013)

I have had Masenko (male Argentine Red) for about five days now, he is about 3yrs old and I have no idea when his last shed was. I do know the previous owner was only feeding raw eggs and unsupplemented ground beef. I am trying to vary the diet, so far he likes 1 hard boiled egg on the days he is not eating whole prey. I have fed no fruits or veggies yet. The problem is about 4in of the end of the tail refuses to come off. I have bathed him once so far since we are still getting used to each other and he only tolerates me for so long before he starts throwin a hissy fit. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tyler137 (Aug 13, 2013)

What is the humidity in his cage?


----------



## K5ander5 (Aug 13, 2013)

About 50%


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 13, 2013)

Get humidity up to at least 75% but u want highe r also try warm baths 

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## K5ander5 (Aug 13, 2013)

I will try a warm bath later tonight, and i may need some sort of misting system. My schedule makes me not present for a good chunk of his active day. So i spray when i can, any suggestions for a mister or fogger or something that can be set on a timer?


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 13, 2013)

Yea get a misting system

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## jtrux (Aug 17, 2013)

All of the previously mentioned suggestions will help with future sheds but to remedy your current problem I would consider trying to run mineral oil on the unshed portion of the tail and trying to gently coax the remaining skin off. My tegu had about two inches of skin on the last bit of his tail and that worked for me.


----------



## jtrux (Aug 17, 2013)

What type of enclosure do you have him in? I have a big wooden box for mine and the humidity stays around 90%. I added some more vents recently to bring it down a little. He constantly sspills water in his enclosure and it wasn't evaporating quickly enough.


----------

